# Hybernate DB zur Laufzeit wechseln



## chriis (7. Jul 2010)

Moin,

ich habe eine WebApplication, die über Hybernate auf eine DB zugreift.
Diese Anwendung wird zur Zeit von einem Kunden Benutzt; nun soll ich diese Anwendung so abändern, dass mehrere Kunden diese nutzen können. Dafür würde ich aber gerne pro Kunde eine DB benutzen um die Daten zu trennen.
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich die Datenbank, auf die Hybernate zugreift, zu laufzeit je nach Kunde abändern kann.

Vielen dank für Eure Hilfe

Chris


----------



## SlaterB (7. Jul 2010)

wechseln so dass bestehende Programmteil mit geänderten Untergrund weiterarbeiten oder einfach nur verschiedene Datenbanken aufmachen?

mit je einer Configuration und einfachen Parametern URL, Username, Password kann man beliebig viele SessionFactory erzeugen
Chapter*3.*Configuration

die SessionFactory liefern Sessions, wenn davon alles ausgeht, dann steht verschiedenen Verbindungen nichts im Wege,
je nach Programmdesign oder Frameworks hat man aber vielleicht weniger Einfluss darauf,
bei ConnectionPool oder Dependency Injection (Spring) sehe ich schon Fragezeichen


----------



## chriis (7. Jul 2010)

Ja, die Anwendung implementier c3p0, einen ConnectionHandler..

Es sollen nur verschiedene DB-Anbindungen aufgemacht werden, KundeA arbeitet auf DBx und KundeB auf DBy.

Könnte es da Probleme mit den DB-Objekten im Speicher geben oder sind die über die SessionFactories strikt getrennt?

Chris


----------



## SlaterB (7. Jul 2010)

Probleme kann es bei quasi allem geben, aber das scheint mir eher eine Detailfrage,
die erste Aufgabe ist doch, überhaupt auf verschiedene Datenbanken zuzugreifen,

ich kann meinem vorherigen nichts neues hinzufügen


----------



## chriis (7. Jul 2010)

Gut, Danke erstmal.. ich stürz mich dann mal auf deinen Link.


----------

